# [Lesertest] BigfootNetworks Killer 2100 - Netzwerk Karte



## sNook (4. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
                                                                           Dies ist der Diskussionsthread - der Test befindet sich Original -> hier.
Hallo liebe Community,

nach meiner Ernennung zum Lesertester der *Killer 2100* von *Bigfoot Networks* folgt hier nun mein ausführlicher Bericht.

Hier nochmal meine Bewerbung.

*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*

1.Einleitung
2.Spezifikationen/Features
3.Verpackung/Lieferumfang
4.Impressionen der Karte
5.Testystem
6.Leistungsaufnahme
7.Maße/Gewicht
8.Software
9.Anwendungs-Benchmarks
10.Spiele-Benchmarks
11.Fazit & Schlussworte

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

*1. Einleitung:* 
Nach der *Killer NIC K1*, der *Killer NIC M1* und der* Killer Xeno Pro* warfen *Bigfoot Networks* nun mit der *Killer 2100* ihre mittlerweile vierte Netzwerk-Karte auf den Markt. 
Diese speziellen Karten sind keine gewöhnlichen Netzwerk-Karten, nein, sie sind speziell auf Gamer zugeschnitten. 
Mit einem integrierten Prozessor, nehmen sie der System-CPU ihre Arbeit ab, die bezüglich des Netzwerktransfers anfällt. 

Doch ob die umstrittene* Killer 2100* wirklich hält was sie verspricht, werde ich in diesem Test überprüfen.

[zurück zum  Inhaltsverzeichnis]​ *
**2. Spezifikationen/Features*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Killer 2100 ist eine Netzwerkkarte mit einem eigenen 400-MHz-Prozessor, der  sogenannten NPU [Network Processing Unit], 
die die Netzwerk-Ressourcen, mit denen sonst die CPU und der RAM konfrontiert werden, verwaltet und abarbeitet.
Somit können diese Karten die minimalen sowie die maximalen FPS [Frames per Second ~ Bilder pro Sekunde] in Spielen erheblich steigern.

 [FONT=&quot]Die Karte wird über einen PCI-Express-x1-Slot auf dem Mainboard befestigt. 
Wie schon erwähnt besitzt sie einen eigenen 400-MHz Prozessor und 128 MiByte DDR2 RAM.

Dies soll bei der Killer 2100 für einen niedrigeren Ping und mehr Fps in Spielen sorgen. 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
>> Weitere Info's <<

 [/FONT][zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis]
*3. Verpackung/Lieferumfang*​ *Die **Die Killer 2100* kommt relativ einfach, aber hübsch Verpackt beim User an. Ein sehr schicker Karton umhüllt das wertvolle Innere. 
Der Karton ist mit vielen Schriftzügen und einem Zitat zur *Killer 2100* eines Pro-Gamers [Jordan "n0thing" Gilbert] geschmückt.​ 
*Impressionen:*

Front:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rückseite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im inneren befinden sich neben der eigentlichen Netzwerk-Karte noch eine *Treiber-CD*, sowie ein *Quick-Start-Guide*.​ ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis]
*4. Impressionen der Killer 2100:*
Die *Killer 2100* ist mit einer Mesh-Ummantelung zu einem echten Hingucker geworden - ganze Arbeit seitens *Bigfoot Networks*.*
*Die Rückseite ist schwarz gehalten. Diese zieren zudem die goldenen Leiterbahnen und Platinenbausteine.
* 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Die *Killer 2100* hat an ihrer LAN-Buchse zwei verschiedene LED's.
Die linke LED ist als "Link-LED" gekennzeichnet. Sollte diese gar nicht leuchten, hat die *Killer 2100* keine Verbindung. 
Leuchtet sie Grün, dann besteht eine 1000Mbps Vollduplex-Verbindung.

Die rechte LED ist als "Connection LED" gekennzeichnet. Auch sie gibt Statusmeldungen zum besten. 
Leuchtet die LED gar nicht, hat man keine Verbindung.
 Leuchtet sie Orange besteht eine 10 Mbps // oder Grün-Orange eine 100 Mbps // oder Grün eine 1000 Mbps Verbindung. 
Wenn Netzwerk-Aktivitäten wahrgenommen werden, blinkt sie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald sich die Karte im Betrieb befindet, leuchten in ihrem Inneren zudem noch zwei LED's. Diese haben keinen besonderen Nutzen. 
Sie sind einfach zur Verschönerung da - ausstellen kann man sie nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch sonst glänzt die *Killer 2100* mit netten Details. Auf der Meshabdeckung prangt das Herstellerlogo. 
Das hintere Ende der Karte erinnert an neuere Grafikkarten, mit ihren Lüftungsschlitzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis]
*5. Testystem*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis]
*6. Leistungsaufnahme*
Die *Killer 2100 *begnügt sich wie die *Killer Xeno Pro* mit maximal *10 Watt*. 
In der Regel verbraucht sie allerdings nur *3 Watt* und fällt somit in einem höherklassigen System nicht ins Gewicht.​ 
[zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis]
*7. Maße / Gewicht*
Die *Killer 2100* ist ein wahres Leichtgewicht mit ihren* 113,39** Gramm*. 
Hinzukommt, dass die Karte gerademal *11,1cm x 12,6cm x 2,1cm *misst.
 So passt sie sogar in einem System mit zwei Grafikkarten noch gerade in einen PCIx1 Slot dazwischen ohne die Kühlung der Karten stark zu beeinschränken. ​ 
[zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis]
​ 
*8. Software*


Die *Killer2100* begrüßt den User nach der Installation des "Bigfoot Networks Killer Network Manager"
und des Treibers, nach einem anschließenden  Restart,
 mit einem Firmware update und bringt sich so selbst direkt auf den neuesten Stand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist dieses Prozedere abgeschlossen, geht es an einen *Bandbreitentest*. 
Hier werden die Geschwindigkeiten des vorhandenen Internets/Netzwerks erkannt. 
Aufgrund meines DSL mit 368 kb/s sahen die Ergebnisse bei mir ein wenig mager aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



    Nun sind die ersten Schritte gegangen und wir können uns das Programm ausführlich angucken.
  Im ersten Reiter wird die "*Übersicht*" dargestellt. 
Diese zeigt die Systeminformationen und den aktuellen Status der Netzwerkverbindung an.
 Dies wären z.B. *die NPU-Nutzung* oder *die durchschnittlichen ICMP / UDP Pings*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Da ich dort alles als korrekt einsehen kann, kommen wir zum Reiter "*PC Monitor*". 
Dieser protokolliert und überwacht die Leistungsinformationen auf dem genutzten PC. 
Dies wären z.B. *die Auslastung der Primären CPU* , *der Ping* oder *die Internetbandbreite*. 
Sehr nützlich, weil man hier auch am besten die Netzwerkeinbrüche und - Aktivitäten überschauen kann.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



   Weiter geht's mit dem Reiter "*Anwendungen*". 
 Hier können die Feineinstellungen der Bandbreite zur Änderung des Anwendungszugriffs auf das Internet getroffen werden. 
Zudem wird hier visuell die Netzwerknutzung dargestellt. 
  Hier hat der User einen Überblick über alle Programme die gerade auf die Netzwerkverbindung zugreifen.

 Zudem, und das ist das ausgeklügelte des Programms, kann man Prioritäten setzen und den jeweiligen Programmen eine bestimmte max. Beanspruchung zuweisen. 
Von meinen max. 1,5 Mbps kann ich also bspw. CS 1.6 die volle Bandbreite zur Verfügung stellen, 
dafür aber alle anderen Programmen den Zugriff zur selben Zeit entweder verweigern oder sehr runter schrauben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



   Es folgt der Reiter "*Netzwerk*".  Hier sieht man, wie eingangs schon angekratzt, die Konfiguration der Netzwerkeinstellungen.
 Aufgeführt sind hier die *Netzwerkverbindung*, *die Geschwindigkeit des Internetanbieters* sowie *die TCP-Protokolleinstellungen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



    Im letzten Reiter, "*Erweitert*" wird dem Nutzer ermöglicht die Killer Network Manager-Funktionen zu konfigurieren. 
Man kann hier also über *die Blockierungsregel*, *die Standardpriorität* und vielen weiteren Einstellungen befehlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Soviel zur sehr übersichtlichen Software.

Der eSport-Clan *n!Faculty* hat diese Karten übrigens auch verbaut,getestet und alles sehr schön in Bild und Ton festgehalten.

>> YouTube-Link <<

[zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis]
*9. Anwendungs-Benchmarks*
Beginnen wir also mit der wichtigsten Phase - den Benchmarks.

Bei den Anwendungen habe ich mich für fünf Benchmarks entschieden.
Diese sind natürlich alle unter gleichen Bedingungen, in kurzer Zeit
hintereinander durchgeführt worden. Somit sind die
Ergebnisse sehr gut vergleichbar.
*1. Benchmark - SpeedTest.net*

Mit "SpeedTest.net" habe ich zuerst versucht 
die Schnelligkeit der Karte zu testen.

Folgende Tests wurden dabei durchgeführt:
- Movie Download (emuliert)
- Video Clip Download (emuliert)
- Ping
- MP3 File Download (emuliert)
- allgemeine Uploadgeschwindigkeit
- allgemeine Downloadgeschwindigkeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es fällt direkt auf, dass der Ping der *Killer 2100* mit _73ms_ um _1ms_ erhöht ist.  Dafür holt sie beim Movie-Download mit_ 136 zu 138 Minuten_ ganze _zwei Minuten_ heraus.

Der Video-Download ist mit _sechs Minuten_ mit dem EVGA Board
genauso schnell wie über die *Killer 2100*.

Auch beim MP3-File Download holt die Netzwerkkarte mit _51 Sek. zu 52 Sek._ doch noch _1 Sekunde_ heraus.

Beim Upload liegen beide Netzwerkverbindungen mit 0,13 Mb/s 
gleichauf. Die Killer kann sich dann doch noch 
mit _0,79 Mb/s_ zu_ 0,77 Mb/s_ gegenüber des EVGA-Boards 
im allgemeinen Download behaupten.

*2. Benchmark - Rapidshare

*    Auf Rapidshare habe ich eine *18,5 Mbyte* große Datei geuploadet und anschließend wieder gedownloadet. 

Die Werte zeigen die Geschwindigkeit der Karte im Vergleich zum EVGA-Board auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kann die *Killer 2100 *zum ersten Mal ein wenig glänzen, wenn auch nicht erheblich. Beim Upload der Datei liegt die Netzwerkkarte von* Bigfoot Networks *mit _19:32 Minuten_ ganze _12 Sekunden_ vor dem EVGA-Board (_19:44_).
Auch beim Download gewinnt die *Killer 2100*  - mit _03:30 Minuten_ und somit _8 Sekunden_ weniger als beim EVGA-Board (_03:38_)

*3. Benchmark - Stoppuhr Test

*    Bei diesem Test habe ich mithilfe einer Stoppuhr die Zeit gemessen,
die Firefox bei den verschiedenen Netzwerkkarten benötigt,
um eine *Abload Galerie mit 34,79 MB* vollständig darzustellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit _20 Sekunden_ und somit _vier Sekunden_ Vorsprung setzt sich die 
*Killer 2100* auch hier durch.

*4. Benchmark - LAN Speed Test

*Auch in diesem Test wird der Geschwindigkeitsvorsprung der *Killer 2100* gegenüber dem EVGA-Board deutlich.

Links auf diesem Bild ist das Resultat des Programmes "LAN Speed Test" auf meinem EVGA-Board - rechts ist das Ergebnis der *Killer 2100*.
*
*"Lan Speed Test" schiebt eine Datei durch ein imaginäres Netzwerk 
auf den PC und liest diese aus.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**5. Benchmark - Ping Tester
*
In meinem letzten Test habe ich ein weiteres Programm zu Rate gezogen.
Das nützliche Tool "Ping Tester", lässt den User ganz bequem 
den Ping vom PC des Anwenders zu verschiedenen Homepages messen.

Die Messwerte waren jedoch mit der Killer 2100 genauso hoch wie 
die Messwerte von meinem EVGA SLI LE X58.

[zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis]
*10. Spiele-Benchmarks*
Endlich kommen wir zum wohl wichtigsten Part dieses Test: Die Netzwerkleistung in Games.

Um diese zu überprüfen habe ich auch hier fünf Games ausgewählt.
Mit Hilfe von FRAPS habe ich die Minimalen und Maximalen FPS [Frames per Second] 
ermittelt und sie in den Grafiken festgehalten. Auch den Ping habe ich ausgelesen und in die Grafik integriert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*CounterStrike 1.6 & CounterStrike: Source*

Hier kann die *Killer 2100* nun mal richtig ihr Potenzial ausspielen. 
In CS 1.6 liegt die _min. FPS-Rate_ mit_ 99 FPS_ um _17 FPS_ höher als auf meinem EVGA-Board [_82 FPS_]
Die _max. FPS-Rate_ liegt mit _101 FPS_ gleichauf.
Der Ping hat sich durch die stylishe Netzwerkkarte immerhin um _5ms_ nach unten reguliert.

In CS:S ist das Ergebnis nicht mehr so deutlich. Die _min. FPS-Rate_ liegt mit_ 92 FPS_ zwar noch _6 FPS_ höher als beim
EVGA-Board [_86 FPS_], jedoch liegt dessen _max. FPS Rate_ mit _143 FPS_ höher als bei der Killer [_137_ FPS].
Der Ping wird durch die Netzwerkkarte dennoch um _3ms_ nach unten geschraubt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Team Fortress 2 & Warsow*

Auch in Team Fortress 2 bringt die *Killer 2100* etwas. Die _min. FPS_ erhöhen sich mit der Karte um _7 FPS_ auf _63 FPS _
statt _56 FPS_ [EVGA-Board]. Die _max. FPS-Rate_ ist jedoch auch hier mit _171 FPS_ niedriger als auf dem EVGA-Board [_175 FPS_].
Beim Ping kann die Karte wieder Boden gutmachen. Dieser verbessert sich von _67ms_ auf _64ms_

Den zweitgrößten Unterschied zeichnet die *Killer 2100* in dem schnellen Shooter Warsow aus.
Sie kann den Ping erfolgreich um _9ms_ von _80ms_ [EVGA] auf _71ms_ drücken.
_Die min. FPS_ steigen von _100 FPS_ auf gute _124 FPS_.
_Die max. FPS_ bleiben dabei bei _126 FPS_.

*Trackmania Nations Forever *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das deutlichste Ergebnis wird in Trackmania klar.
Der Ping verringert sich von _130ms_ um _9ms_ auf _121ms_.
Die _min. FPS-Rate_ erhöht sich von _188 FPS_ auf _214 FPS_. Dies ist ein Zuwachs von _26 FPS_.
Mit einer Erhöhung von _13 FPS_ steigt die _max. FPS-Rate_ von _280 FPS_ auf _293 FPS_.

[zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis]

*11. Fazit & Schlussworte*

*Fazit:*

Bigfoot Networks präsentiert mit ihrer *Killer 2100* eine Karte, die mit großen Tönen und hohen Ansprüchen daherkommt.

Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass die *Killer 2100* diesen Anforderungen in einem eher weniger guten System und/oder mit einer besseren DSL-Leitung gerecht wird. 
Allerdings verändert die *120€* teure Netzwerkkarte an langsameren DSL-Leitungen nicht allzu viel. 

Wie die Tests beweisen, schafft es die Karte immerhin die Framerate in höhere Bereiche 
und den Ping in diversen Anwendungen und Spielen nach unten zu schrauben. 

Subjektiv hinterlässt die *Killer 2100* jedoch einen besseren Eindruck, als die Statistiken aussagen. 
Die Karte sorgt für einen um einiges flüssigeren Spielablauf, gerade in (schnellen) Shootern wie Warsow oder CounterStrike.
Hinzu kommt ihr stylishes Äußeres und ihre kompaktes Format.

Kurzum:
Für schnellere Internetverbindungen sicherlich interessanter als für langsamere, nichtsdestotrotz kann die *Killer 2100 *auch für Leute mit schlechteren Internetverbindungen von Nutzen sein, was die Framerate oder den Ping angeht und gerade das ist ja von *Bigfoot Networks* beabsichtigt.

Die *Killer 2100* ist das Sahnehäubchen auf einem Luxus-PC.

Ein passendes Zitat eines *Bigfoot Networks*-Mitarbeiters:
 „_Aber sind wir mal ehrlich: Wer 500 bis 1000  Euro für eine Grafikkarte ausgibt und die totale Power erwartet, der  gibt auch 120 Euro für eine Netzwerkkarte aus_._"_

*Von mir gibt es die Note: 2,5*

* Bigfoot Networks.com *
 * Die Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100 kaufen *

------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Schlussworte:*

Ich hoffe mein Test weiß zu gefallen und ich bedanke mich bei allen Lesern 

Ich bedanke mich zudem nochmal recht herzlich bei der PCGH für die Auswahl zum Lesertester !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*​​
​
​


----------



## sNook (4. August 2010)

>> Bilderspeicher LAN-Karte <<


----------



## sNook (4. August 2010)

>> Bilderspeicher Verpackung/Tests/etc. <<


----------



## sNook (8. August 2010)

>> Bilderspeicher Software <<


----------



## sNook (9. August 2010)

>> Bilderspeicher Benchmarks <<


----------



## leorphee (11. August 2010)

ist doch ganz gut geworden, hab sie ja auch, die Killer...


----------



## Icke&Er (11. August 2010)

Könntest du die Bilder villt noch in den Text einbinden?

MFG


----------



## sNook (11. August 2010)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

danke leorphee !

Und @ Icke&Er:
Ich weiß nicht genau was du meinst... 
Die Bilder sind doch in den Text eingebunden! 
Es sei denn, du kannst sie nicht sehen, dass liegt dann aber an iener Einstellung bei dir..

Grüße


----------



## Speed-E (11. August 2010)

Sehr schöner Test.
 Ich kann die Bilder im Text auch nicht sehen. 

Hattest du keine  Probleme mit xeno7x64.sys in Form von Bluescreens?  Das trat bei mir mit der 6.0 Software in Verbindung mit BC2 auf.

Neuer Xeno-Treiber 6.0.1 ist draussen.  

Link


----------



## leorphee (11. August 2010)

lade auch gerade den neuen Treiber und die Bilder sehe ich auch nicht im 1. Beitrag nur in denen darunter.


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (11. August 2010)

Sehr schöner Lesertest, lässt sich gut lesen , die Bilder sind auch gut geworden.

Die Bilder kann ich allerdings auch nich sehen 


MfG
Dennis


----------



## KILLTHIS (11. August 2010)

Netter Test, nicht so überraschend, aber immerhin wird deutlich, dass sie durchaus Einfluss auf das Geschehen nimmt.


----------



## JuliusS (11. August 2010)

Hi wie schnell das Downloaden bei Rapidhsare erfolgt hängt doch von der Serverauslastung ab !!!


----------



## sNook (11. August 2010)

Ich meld mich einfach immer mal nach ca. 5 Posts zu wort, ich denke das wäre ganz gut 

@Speed-E:
Danke 

Ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit Bluescreens oder ähnlichem. In den letzten Tagen will die Karte aber bei jedem Start des PC's den DSL-Verbindungstest neu machen..

Danke für den Hinweis bzgl. des Treibers, ich werd es nachher mal verlinken!

@B0MB3RPIL0T:
Danke sehr 

@KILLTHIS:
Danke auch an dich und ich find auch, dass man das dann doch gemerkt hat.

@JuliusS:
Da hast du sicherlich recht. Ich habe jedoch, genau wie die Pingzeiten von den Servern und deren Auslastung abhängt, versucht, gleiche Gegebenheiten zu schaffen. Das heißt, ich habe an zwei Tagen nachts um 02.30 getestet. Dort waren die Server immer recht "leer". Und ich denke nicht, dass um die Zeit soviele Leute Rapidshare beanspruchen, als tagsüber ?!

@all:
Was das mit den Bildern ist, weiß ich leider nicht 
Ich kann sie alle sehen.. vielleicht guckt Stephan hier ja nochmal rein.

Grüße


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2010)

Kritik meinerseits:

Keines deiner Ergebnisse ist wirklich Aussagekräftig. Speedtest mit der Stoppuhr und noch dazu irgendwelche Testseiten und Rapidshare. Hier ist das Ergebnis von zu vielen Faktoren abhängig als das es glaubhaft nachvollziehbar wäre.

Das Internet ist für solche Tests eher ungeeignet. Da langt es schon vollkommen aus das z.B. Windows Update oder der Virenscanner im Hintergrund nach Updates schaut und schon hast du ein vollkommen anderes Ergebnis. Selbst DNS Anfragen beim Provider verfälschen hier das Ergebnis.

Um hier was vernünftig nachvollziehbar messen zu können müsste man die Karte im LAN testen mit entsprechendem Equipment. Das hat wohl kaum jemand zur Verfügung. Freue dich über die Karte, auch wenn der Nutzen nicht nachgewiesen ist.


----------



## GPHENOM (11. August 2010)

Schöner Test, aber die Bilder kann ich leider nicht sehen.


----------



## sNook (11. August 2010)

Hey,

danke @AMDPHENOMX3.

Versucht es nochmal jetzt, wenn ihr das Thema abonniert habt 
Ich habe mein Album von Privat auf Öffentlich geändert.

@riedochs:
Danke für deine Kritik.
Ich will das garnicht bestreiten, du hast da recht.
Nur leider konnte ich in einem LAN nicht testen und nunja, das Equipment..
also habe ich versucht einigermassen gut vergleichbare Zeiten und Daten zu erzeugen.

Meiner meinung nach ist es okay so, halte mich für einen Schwachkopf. Natürlich aber pflichte ich dir bei, wenn du sagst "im LAN wäre es einfacher" !


----------



## borni (11. August 2010)

Hat jemand das gleiche Problem wie ich? Der Bandbreitentest lässt sich bei mir einfach nicht beenden. Es kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung:

Der Bandbreitentest ist fehlgeschlagen.

Bitte versuchen sie es noch einmal oder abrechen und die Geschwindigkeitseinstellungen manuell einstellen.

Woran könnte das liegen? Hab ihn schon mehrfach wiederholt. Hab auch schon Firewall ausgeschaltet. Geht trotzdem nicht!


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2010)

sNook schrieb:


> halte mich für einen Schwachkopf.



Halte dich keineswegs für einen.  Du hast zumindest versucht.


----------



## Speed-E (12. August 2010)

borni schrieb:


> Hat jemand das gleiche Problem wie ich? Der Bandbreitentest lässt sich bei mir einfach nicht beenden. Es kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung:
> 
> Der Bandbreitentest ist fehlgeschlagen.
> 
> ...



Passt die Firmware zum Treiber? Im Zweifelsfall in den Programmordner gehen und KillerFlash.exe ausführen.


----------



## Benfireman (12. August 2010)

Jau ich hab ich habe mit der Karte das gleiche Problem, konnte es bisher aber noch nicht lösen. Auch das Update für die Karte hat das das Problem nicht behoben. Musste es manuell einstellen. Habe also einfach mal meinen Router prüfen lassen und von dort die Daten übernommen.


----------



## borni (12. August 2010)

Okay, dann liegt es wahrscheinlich nicht an mir! Danke... Nervig ist aber, dass der Network Manager bei jedem Neustart die Verbindung Testen will, da der Test ja nie abgeschlossen wurde. Hast du dafür schon eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## borni (12. August 2010)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Passt die Firmware zum Treiber? Im Zweifelsfall in den Programmordner gehen und KillerFlash.exe ausführen.


 
Hat leider nichts gebracht... Geht der Bandbreitentest bei dir?
Kann es daran liegen das ich bei Alice variable Bandbreite geschaltet habe?


----------



## GPHENOM (12. August 2010)

@sNook 

Jetzt kann ich die Bilder auch sehen, auch ohne abo.


----------



## Speed-E (13. August 2010)

Nee der Bandbreitentest funzt  bei mir auch mit der neuen Firmware bzw. Software nicht. 
Aber bei mir ist der Test vor dem Flash jedesmal gestartet wenn ich die Software gestartet habe.

Der neue Installer hat bei mir die Karte nicht automatisch geflasht.



@sNook ich sehe die Bilder nun ebenfalls.


----------



## borni (13. August 2010)

Dann sieht es wohl so aus, als wenn der Test bei keinem geht...


----------



## leorphee (14. August 2010)

bei mir ging er, aber erst nach dem ca. 15. versuch... habe auch den neuen Treiber rauf gemacht der auch eine neue Firmware geflasht hat...
@sNook 
jetzt sehe ich die Bilder auch...
den youtube Link kannst du auch direkt einbinden, dass man ihn direkt hier anschauen kann.


----------



## tolga9009 (15. August 2010)

> Dann sieht es wohl so aus, als wenn der Test bei keinem geht...


Bei mir ging er immer. Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass er mal nicht ging o.O. Komisch... In der Changelog von 6.0.1 ist auf jeden Fall zu lesen, dass der Speedtest bei allen nicht-US Usern gefixt wurde. Jedoch klappte der Test auch mit 6.0 bei mir, wenn auch mit etwas höheren Werten (15,4Mbit/s; normalerweise habe ich 13,7Mbit/s).


----------



## borni (15. August 2010)

tolga9009 schrieb:


> Bei mir ging er immer. Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass er mal nicht ging o.O. Komisch... In der Changelog von 6.0.1 ist auf jeden Fall zu lesen, dass der Speedtest bei allen nicht-US Usern gefixt wurde. Jedoch klappte der Test auch mit 6.0 bei mir, wenn auch mit etwas höheren Werten (15,4Mbit/s; normalerweise habe ich 13,7Mbit/s).



Kann es denn daran liegen, das ich variable Bandbreite habe bei Alice?`
Oder sollte ich im Router Router upnp aktivieren?

Edit:
UPNP bringt nichts...


----------



## TheRealBecks (20. August 2010)

Sehr schöner Test, gefällt mir! Was ich nun aber vermisse, sind folgende Dinge:

1) Die durchschnittlichen fps, da sie das Gesamtbild deiner Benschmarks vervollständigen und einem gleichzeitig eine gute Möglichkeit zum Vergleich einräumen.
2) Ein Test von Battlefield: Bad Company 2 wäre richtig geil gewesen, denn das Spiel ist zum einen sehr hardwarelastig und zum anderen ist gerade hier eine gute Internetanbindung stark von Vorteil. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass gerade hier die Killer einen richtigen Performanceschub bringen könnte; zum einen bei der Stabilität der Verbindung und zum anderen bei den durchschnittlichen fps.
3) Eine professionelle Netzwerkkarte wie die Intel "EXPI9301CT" ( ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Netzwerktechnik - Netzwerkkarten - PCIe - Intel® Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter ) als Gegentest, aber das liegt ja nun nicht in deiner Hand, da du sie schließlich nicht zur Hand hattest 

Schöne Sache, weiter machen!


----------



## IntegraTpyeR (26. August 2010)

borni schrieb:


> Kann es denn daran liegen, das ich variable Bandbreite habe bei Alice?`
> Oder sollte ich im Router Router upnp aktivieren?
> 
> Edit:
> UPNP bringt nichts...


Hatte auch das Problem! Kein Speedtest, Kein Counterstrike Server gefunden und Teamspeak ging auch nicht. Rest ging alles... 2 Tage mit Bigfoot Support gechattet und der auch kein Plan wieso...
Also suchte ich alles ab... Es kam raus, dass mein Speedport W700V schuld war. Mit meinem Dlink DGL4100 läuft alles. Nur schade, dass der Dlink kein IPTV unterstützt...


----------



## borni (26. August 2010)

IntegraTpyeR schrieb:


> Hatte auch das Problem! Kein Speedtest, Kein Counterstrike Server gefunden und Teamspeak ging auch nicht. Rest ging alles... 2 Tage mit Bigfoot Support gechattet und der auch kein Plan wieso...
> Also suchte ich alles ab... Es kam raus, dass mein Speedport W700V schuld war. Mit meinem Dlink DGL4100 läuft alles. Nur schade, dass der Dlink kein IPTV unterstützt...



Hab die Software jetzt komplett deaktiviert. Geht auch ohne....
Momentan hab ich ne Fritzbox und bald auch ein Speedport wegen wechsel auf VDSL.


----------



## Theas (26. August 2010)

1. hab das gleiche problem mit BFBC2 und ts3, aber es ging seltsamerweise 2 tage lang^^^^
hab den gleichen router (700er), wie bist du auf den fehler gekommen??
2. wo hast du den d-Link herbekommen??


----------



## IntegraTpyeR (27. August 2010)

@borni

auch ohne Software, ging es bei mir nicht.
Sag mal bescheid, wenn du auch ein Speedport hast und der funktioniert...
Ich brauch IPTV wieder....

@Theas

Ich dachte mir, dass es nicht nur von der Software kommen kann, da Starcraft 2 und alles andere ging. Ports und IP war alles das gleiche, wie bei der Onboard...
Den DGL hatte ich noch, mussten den aber tauschen, wegen IPTV... Als gaming Router ist der erste Sahne!!!Findest den Router bestimmt in der Bucht... 

Nervig ist nur, dass man eine 80 € Karte hat, und die mit einem T-Com Router nicht läuft...BigFoot sitzt in den USA und hat kein Plan von unseren Routern. Die sagen, dass die noch  nie von sowas gehört haben...Die können auch nicht jeden Router für jedes Land testen... Verständlich, aber hoffe das es gefixt wird!
Und ob die Karte überhaupt was bringt?!? Ich kann es nicht wirklich beantworten...


----------



## Theas (27. August 2010)

Danke dir erstmal, hab mir jetzt auch nen neuen router bestellt, der Dlink war mir aber nen tick zu teuer 

mal schauen, obs was bringt, ich meld mich dann hier nochmal^^


----------



## borni (27. August 2010)

Da musst du dich aber noch eine Weile gedulden, bald heißt bei mir 02.03.2011


----------

